# Kribensis



## MaxPayne (Mar 11, 2009)

I recently bought a Kribensis cichlid. He's about 2.5 inches, and looks healthy. The problem is that he (male for sure) wont eat. He's not sick and knows when put bloodworms or flakes in at the top but s too scared to come to the top for some reason, he starts swimming up then turns around. I bought various sinking foods aswell and he will begin to eat them then spit them out and leave them alone. He is with a venustus and a red-top zebra for now, and they do not harass each other, so the tankmates dont seem to be the problem. My ammonia nitirite and nitrate are all zero and my water temp is 80. Whats the problem? Maybe sinking frozen food should be tried?


----------



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

he might have bloat, i would check out the illness section


----------



## roimata (Apr 21, 2009)

two words; blood worms


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

back off the blood worms. move to emerald green frozen..


----------



## JayUK (Jun 20, 2009)

Max , ref your krib problem , you may well find the issue are the tank mate's . Firstly they come from a completely diffrent lake , kribs from niger delta rivers , and as we cichlid keepers eventually find out , when your eyes are not on the tank allsorts go on . The clue is when he starts to approach the surface then dives back , venustus and zebras are aggressive eaters not to mention aggressive full stop and at some point have probably chased him away . venustus and zebras , when fully grown despite what others may say , will make a meal of him . They both can grow to well over 8" , venustus even more so around 10-11" isnt uncommon in aquarium conditions and certainly wont refuse a live meal . Mybe move him out to a tank of his own and see how things go . 
Hope this helps .


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Not an ideal mix of fish which ever krib you have, take a look at the links to make it more clear which fish you have.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1350

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1563


----------



## JayUK (Jun 20, 2009)

Alanstar , just looked at your pics and a stunning collection of vics i have to say . and beautiful condition .


----------

